# Why can't Mormons send flowers



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Now that made me laugh out loud :lol: :lol:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been under the impression all of these years that I couldn't send flowers! My wife is going to be so happy!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I miss that show


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That was a good show, i have not seen it for years though... thanks for the clip LOL


----------

